# Some monkey's idea of a joke...



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Here is an innocent box of wheat snack crakers.










Here is the bottom of the box. If you are like me, you are not paying attention when you open the box, and you go for the bottom. When you go to store it, the flaps will not fit together because it is the * bottom * of the box.










Here is the bottom of the box * after * you have unwittingly opened it. Now WHY couldn't that have been in plain sight?!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

That is too funny!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Haha! That is funny!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is extremely funny! 

I agree - but it must have been a man that thought of putting that there - LOL!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

LOL :ROFL:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

That is too good :lol:


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

I sure was a man, who designed that box. And you can bet he is laughting right now.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is funny.


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

goat fever said:


> I sure was a man, who designed that box. And you can bet he is laughting right now.


You are so right. :roll:

LOL


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

At first I didn't get it hahah. But then I'm like DUH!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Lol, that's hilarious!


----------

